# Jambo vs. Lang vs. Meadow Creek????



## docash (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi again...

I want to thank everyone that has helped me out over the last few days--you have given me a lot to think about.  It seems that many of you recommend the Lang RF smokers which is what I tend to be leaning towards as of right now.  Problem is, every time I think I have figured out what I want I get new information that makes me rethink my decision.  I realize whatever smoker I get I will probably be happy with once I learn the intricacies, but it's a pretty big investment so I want to set myself up for success.

Anyway, my question is this (keep in mind I am brand new at this and have never used a wood smoker):  money aside, do most of you still prefer an RF smoker or would you go with a Jambo Pit?  From some reviews I've been reading Jambo makes a pretty nice smoker for a direct heat unit--and he claims he doesn't have hot spots (except for immediately adjacent to the firebox.  I live in Arizona (not a lot of trees around) and I'm just wondering if the insulated firebox will significantly alter how much fuel I need to be burning through.

Also, for those of you who still prefer the RF models does anyone have any experience with Meadow Creek smokers?  They look really nice from what I've seen, I'm just unsure of why they are twice as expensive as anything else (or if they are worth the additional money). 

Lastly, if anyone else has any ideas of other nice smokers I may want to consider, feel free to let me know what they are and why you like them.  I've already done a ton of research about a number of them, but I change my mind about every couple of hours, so feel free to confuse me more.

Thanks again!

BEAR DOWN!


----------



## alblancher (Apr 29, 2012)

You can always look around for a used smoker.  Get some handson time with a wood smoker and then look at purchasing a new one down the road if you need to.   Look at the resale value of used smokers,  that may give you an idea of their value and what current owners think of them.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 29, 2012)

Now I have used both types of smokers RF, Jambo style smoker and the bubba (RF) smokers. Now the regular single flow smokers are lot more work for I have always had to do a lot of moving of the meat to get it to cook even. The reverse flow on the other hand I don't have to move anything. Now once you get a good RF up to temp you pretty much have add a piece of wood every now an then. I have never seen a true Jambo smoker but would sure like to see and cook on one, one day. They are very sharp units but I'm more concerned about the finished product over looks. So I guess I'm in the RF smokers camp on this question.


----------



## urbanredneck (Apr 29, 2012)

I've cooked on a few different rigs, and I've gotta say for my money the RF units are the way to go- more consistent temps across the whole cooking surface, with the airflow food cooks slightly faster.  Just a word to the wise however, as a current RF stickburning guy, you will spend more time with anything that is designed to burn sticks- plan on dropping a split in every 45 minutes or so, but with a good RF unit, that should be about all you'll wind up doing.  I looked at the Meadow Creek units, really well built, solid welds, and will last a lifetime, the Lang units that I've seen are the same- awesome build quality.  

I wound up going with a local builder here in Colorado because I wanted something a little more custom, and wound up paying about the same as the ones on the showroom floor, but I got two probe holes, a grill on top of the firebox, a second removable rack, and a slightly smaller unit per my specs.  Recently I added a fan/temp controller and I couldn't be more happy, I can run it regular or if I'm doing a longer smoke and I want to be able to leave for a bit I use a minion style and can walk away for a few hours with the controller on. Mine's a Patriot Smoker, build quality is excellent and good guys to deal with as well.

I'd second the recommendation to look for a good used unit- if you can find a good RF used, can probably save a bundle with little research and elbow grease cleaning it up.


----------



## snyper77 (May 2, 2012)

I did massive amounts of research and recently bought a Lang 60 Deluxe with longneck chargrill (40"). For maximum bang for your buck, you won't get better than LANG. As you know, the high end cookers are made with 1/4" steel (which I believe is the standard for Lang, Meadow, and Jambo). I have not cooked on Meadows or Jambos, but my Lang will turn out some killer BBQ.

After you speak to enough Lang owners, and they all say "I love my Lang." -- Enough was enough for me, I took the plunge and I love MY Lang too.

Yes, the Meadow Creek might have some nice features (I do like upper and lower slide out racks, stainless hinges, slicker finish, etc.), but does it COOK any better? I really doubt it.

Now lets talk Jambo. If you've got money to burn, stop TRYING to decide and go get a Jambo. If you don't like it, sell it and try something else (remember, I said if you had money to burn).

If you are on a budget, don't even THINK about a Jambo and get back to REALITY.

Dollar for dollar, pound for pound, design, looks, temp retention, and cooking results, I challenge you to beat a LANG.

Ain't gonna happen. ;)


----------



## docash (May 3, 2012)

Thanks to everybody for their insight. I finally decided and put a down payment on a Lang 36" hybrid (smoker and chargrill combo). Hopefully I'll get it before the end of summer and be hitting you guys up for advice on how to actually use it!


BEAR DOWN!


----------



## snyper77 (May 4, 2012)

Welcome to the LANG GANG! You will NOT be sorry! Best food you ever put in your mouth. :)


----------



## icemanrrc (May 6, 2012)

Welcome to the Lang family!!! You won't be disappointed!! The best BBQ is headed you can possibly make is headed your way1


----------

